# That's it, I give up, I love aggressive boards...



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I think I have finally fully accepted my love of aggressive snowboards. 

I spent spent the last two days riding some a couple pretty aggressive boards. If it doesn't feel stable off bigger park hits, rip some fierce carves, and just scream go FASTER then it's not my ideal ride. Love that powerful camber feel.

Anyone else there with me?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

with you poop... I feel your need for speed:crazy2:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm the same, but I've got a Funslinger for our upcoming season to hopefully make me enjoy slowing down a bit more.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

demoed the Funslinger at Copper April 3rd. You will enjoy your time on the Funslinger. I'll enjoy my Rip Saw.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Phedder said:


> I'm the same, but I've got a Funslinger for our upcoming season to hopefully make me enjoy slowing down a bit more.


I hear you man! I have a couple friends who aren't the best at snowboarding. I'm planning picking up another Endeavor because they handle awesome at low speeds with that deep sidecut, but I don't think that most folks would think of those boards as play around boards 

Interested to hear how you like the Funslinger. I still haven't tried one of their Ripsaw profile boards.


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> I think I have finally fully accepted my love of aggressive snowboards.
> 
> I spent spent the last two days riding some a couple pretty aggressive boards. If it doesn't feel stable off bigger park hits, rip some fierce carves, and just scream go FASTER then it's not my ideal ride. Love that powerful camber feel.
> 
> Anyone else there with me?



Hear, hear!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:snowboard4:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hahaha

Well... there's something for everyone


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

yes.......


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> I think I have finally fully accepted my love of aggressive snowboards.
> 
> I spent spent the last two days riding some a couple pretty aggressive boards. If it doesn't feel stable off bigger park hits, rip some fierce carves, and just scream go FASTER then it's not my ideal ride. Love that powerful camber feel.
> 
> Anyone else there with me?


I'm with you man!:snowboard1:
Whenever I am shopping for a new board, I invariably gravitate to the stiffer, camber dominant boards.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I like an aggressive setup to ride it gently


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

F1EA said:


> I like an aggressive setup to ride it gently


:surprise:

Oh my!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> :surprise:
> 
> Oh my!!!


Check out Jake Blauvelt.
Smoooooooooooth and gentle, but aggressive


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Jake is a good example. I feel that Jussi Oksanen and Travis Parker are also prime examples.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Local guy who I think fits the description:

[ame]https://vimeo.com/127560708[/ame]


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> Local guy who I think fits the description:
> 
> [ame]https://vimeo.com/127560708[/ame]


Matt Wainhouse is a sick rider. My fave example is Ben Ferg. So aggressive but graceful at the same time. My current day fave rider. Perfect blend of style, power and technical tricks. Super stylish, esp his method. Thing of beauty. Here's 2 short but awesome clips:

https://youtu.be/w-2XlK4auEo

https://youtu.be/vHvrrukZo1M


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Ben Ferguson is another awesome rider. I watched that first clip along with his 2015 US Open footy before I bought my Custom Anniversary. If it's good enough for Ferg it's good enough for me.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah those are rad.

But Ferguson isn't really a "smooth" rider... He's just... incredibly talented hahaha 
maybe as he gets older his style will develop more into a super smooth guy; but right now, I think he's pretty aggressive. And flawless too. Clean. He can ride anything... at the very top level. That is pretty amazing.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> Ben Ferguson is another awesome rider. I watched that first clip along with his 2015 US Open footy before I bought my Custom Anniversary. If it's good enough for Ferg it's good enough for me.





F1EA said:


> Yeah those are rad.
> 
> But Ferguson isn't really a "smooth" rider... He's just... incredibly talented hahaha
> maybe as he gets older his style will develop more into a super smooth guy; but right now, I think he's pretty aggressive. And flawless too. Clean. He can ride anything... at the very top level. That is pretty amazing.



Lolll. But I definitely think when he does his methods, Japan's, backies etc that he does it with power but finesse at the same time. That's just my opinion at least. But either way, we can all agree that he has insane style. And def agree and others say that also, that he can rip in any condition/terrain and do it with so much style for someone his age.

Even his first time in Alaska he impressed Pat Moore and John J on how well he did as a first timer. And his edits from the last 2 Peace Park shows why he's been voted by the other riders there as the king of Peace Park at the moment.

Alaskan Ender:

https://youtu.be/jPkehEfdfGg

Edits:

https://youtu.be/g-7ce51Fnts

https://youtu.be/PL7H2mnJiG8


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

The kid is king, no doubt about it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> demoed the Funslinger at Copper April 3rd. You will enjoy your time on the Funslinger. I'll enjoy my Rip Saw.


Hahaha, yup me too.

Took the Slinger for a demo last year as well.
One run was all I needed, to get back on the RipSaw X.

Haha it was pretty funny actually.

I went up to the NEVER Summer tent @ whistler, riding next years RipSaw, the same one they were letting people demo.

Shot the shit with em for a bit. Told them Vince sent me this to try.

Instant respect, hahaha.

"You know Vince" they said?
"Are you from Colorado"

Nope, from the forum, I replied.

Looks of confusion, they never heard of the forum.
Hahaha I said isn't that like mandatory?

Nope, I guess not.

Then I hope on the Fucking thing & fall over every 3 seconds until I was out of sight.
Haha, it wasn't set up right for me, I asked for the wide model, which they didn't understand why I wanted with my size 9 booties.

But the bindings were centered on the board, that won't work for me, I need my boots centered on the board, not the bindings.

So I had no heel edge & way too much toe edge.
Tough to ride like that.

So yeah, haha one run & done, gimme the RipSaw X back.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GDimac said:


> Matt Wainhouse is a sick rider. My fave example is Ben Ferg. So aggressive but graceful at the same time. My current day fave rider. Perfect blend of style, power and technical tricks. Super stylish, esp his method. Thing of beauty. Here's 2 short but awesome clips:
> 
> https://youtu.be/w-2XlK4auEo
> 
> https://youtu.be/vHvrrukZo1M


Hahaha yeah I've seen th a second clip before, it's soon good, it makes my eyes water.

I've heard people say terje doesn't have it anymore.
Hahaha, what a joke.

He's still the best on the planet. NOBODY can touch him.
He can do everything everyone else can do, but there ain't a person alive, that can do everything he can do.
Not even close.

He is still the undisputed king of the snowboard WORLD.

I missed this year's Vst swap meet, 
Never again will that happen, I'll be @ every one from here on in.

Next year, I'm making a big push to get terje there.
Shouldn't be too hard, haha, it [email protected] the best place on the planet to go snowboarding.
Everyone & their dog wants to go there, it's a revolving door of superstars.

Next year the dates are different than this year's, this year was April 10th.
Next year it'll be Dec 10th, right in the heart of powder time.

If he doesn't already have plans, he'll be there I think?
He's on everyone's list as THE guy to ride with.

I think it's looking good so far.


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> Lolll. But I definitely think when he does his methods, Japan's, backies etc that he does it with power but finesse at the same time. That's just my opinion at least. But either way, we can all agree that he has insane style. And def agree and others say that also, that he can rip in any condition/terrain and do it with so much style for someone his age.
> 
> Even his first time in Alaska he impressed Pat Moore and John J on how well he did as a first timer. And his edits from the last 2 Peace Park shows why he's been voted by the other riders there as the king of Peace Park at the moment.





ItchEtrigR said:


> The kid is king, no doubt about it.


Yes. and Yup.

No doubt about it  

By the way... I had never seen the Alaskan ender one. wow. So yeah... basically, everything Pat and JJ said. Plus.... I'm pretty sure Danny Davis and Terje endorse him equally. So.... fair to say he's up there 

That switch method off the big kicker. Wow.

This one with Terje is good too:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Hahaha yeah I've seen th a second clip before, it's soon good, it makes my eyes water.
> 
> I've heard people say terje doesn't have it anymore.
> Hahaha, what a joke.
> ...


You know, there's not that many new Terje edits there on the youTubes..... but the other day I saw an older edit from him... and he was killing Alaska monster lines ala Jones style. Then I also saw him on a small clip jibbing on a Custom X in Whistler...... and the countless newer cameos in other dude's parts. And that carving clip, plus winning a bunch of bank slaloms....

So yeah, Terje is kinda THE guy. 

That said.... Ferguson is looking like the next big thing for sure. Everytime I see him, I think of Kelly Slater.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> You know, there's not that many new Terje edits there on the youTubes..... but the other day I saw an older edit from him... and he was killing Alaska monster lines ala Jones style. Then I also saw him on a small clip jibbing on a Custom X in Whistler...... and the countless newer cameos in other dude's parts. And that carving clip, plus winning a bunch of bank slaloms....
> 
> So yeah, Terje is kinda THE guy.
> 
> That said.... Ferguson is looking like the next big thing for sure. Everytime I see him, I think of Kelly Slater.


Yeah that's true, you don't really see a lot of Terje's riding anymore.
I see a bit on Facebook, cause he's in a couple of the groups I'm in, but not a lot of video parts or shit like that.

He just doesn't need to, ever, hahaha.
There no higher spot you can get to, then the one he's in.
He's been THE man @ Burton for, fuck gotta be pushing 30 years by now.

I hate Facebook in that if I wanna post that or any clip I see on Facebook, I have to download it then upload it to vimeo, just to play/share it with you guys.

Cause my gawd, I see some shit on Facebook.

I think it's also a little tough to compete with Terje.
He has his hand in everything.
It's all, Burton anyway, been designed around him, to his preference.
That's a big deal, in my mind.

Could you imagine, if you could design, to your specs, every single thing you wear when you are snowboarding?

G, would it be very much fun? Lol


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Yes. and Yup.
> 
> No doubt about it
> 
> ...


I can't see the clip on my phone.
Post up a link or something


 TT


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Ya F1EA, that Alaskan Ender one is awesome from Pat Moore's vid series The Blueprint. That switch to method was a thing of beauty, first try too. Goes to show the kid's insane talent. 

Ya, Danny Davis says it himself that Ben is the king of peace park. Seems that majority of his comrades share a similar sentiment and respect for his style of riding, that both the old school and modern day rider can appreciate and respect.

And ya seen that clip of Terje ripping on the Custom X. He made it look like a playful board than it actually is in person lol. Legend for sure and original King of methods that I'm sure Ferg has learned and tried emulating.

https://vimeo.com/147546889


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Terje and Ben:
https://youtu.be/vHvrrukZo1M

Well, Terje doesn't really design all the boards around him. Pretty sure Process, Easy Living, TWC, Flight Att were designed around their respective riders. He's done the Fish and Landlord... which are pretty old boards (the LL is more like a modern tech Malolo). 

Not sure who does most of the designs for the Family Tree.... I'm guessing everyone.

Yeah that clip from Dave Downing. That's the one. Hahaha buttering a Custom X 
Would be incredible to run into him at Whis. We rarely ride on that area he was riding at though.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Terje and Ben:
> https://youtu.be/vHvrrukZo1M
> 
> Well, Terje doesn't really design all the boards around him. Pretty sure Process, Easy Living, TWC, Flight Att were designed around their respective riders. He's done the Fish and Landlord... which are pretty old boards (the LL is more like a modern tech Malolo).
> ...


True, esp the Flight Attendant majority of their team riders love using it as their big mtn ride like Ben Ferg, Danny D, Mikkel Bang and Christian Haller. (Weird tho, cos in some pics/snapchats of peace park '16 that they just finished filming, shows Mikkel with clearly the shape of the FA but with base graphic of the new Custom. No idea why they do that but to portray riders wih certian models despite their preference for another?).

But I'm sure that they also get Terje's input one way or another. The fact he's still on the Burton roster despite them being known for dropping their older riders, does speak volumes as to what TT alluded to. And loll ya that Art of Carving vid is awesome, I posted that a few posts back .

And I'm planning to go to Whis next season. Can't wait. It'll be my first time. Either there or Lake Louise. Tho BC would be better as my cuz lives in Van City so it'd be easier.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

All of that with a forward stance too...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> True, esp the Flight Attendant majority of their team riders love using it as their big mtn ride like Ben Ferg, Danny D, Mikkel Bang and Christian Haller. (Weird tho, cos in some pics/snapchats of peace park '16 that they just finished filming, shows Mikkel with clearly the shape of the FA but with base graphic of the new Custom. No idea why they do that but to portray riders wih certian models despite their preference for another?).
> 
> But I'm sure that they also get Terje's input one way or another. The fact he's still on the Burton roster despite them being known for dropping their older riders, does speak volumes as to what TT alluded to. And loll ya that Art of Carving vid is awesome, I posted that a few posts back .
> 
> And I'm planning to go to Whis next season. Can't wait. It'll be my first time. Either there or Lake Louise. Tho BC would be better as my cuz lives in Van City so it'd be easier.


I think BC is better. Revelstoke, Whitewater, Big White.... no crowds and great snow. Awesome terrain. I want to go to Louise though, the views are amazing out there. The snow is also pretty good, but I think it snows less there...

Whistler is great too; but way too crowded and much more expensive. The terrain and everything is world class though.



Phedder said:


> All of that with a forward stance too...


Yeah i went to a fwd stance too. +21 +3. Been loving it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

F1EA said:


> I think BC is better. Revelstoke, Whitewater, Big White.... no crowds and great snow. Awesome terrain. I want to go to Louise though, the views are amazing out there. The snow is also pretty good, but I think it snows less there...
> 
> Whistler is great too; but way too crowded and much more expensive. The terrain and everything is world class though.
> 
> ...


Must be a grass is greener thing. Grew up in Calgary and have shredded the BC interior since 97 and less times I can count on one hand at Whistler and I still think Whistler, well Blackbomb is the best hill. For me it's the terrain and sheer size, like your legs are burning and you think you must be near the bottom but your only half way down. The killer views on a bluebird day don't hurt either.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

poopresearch said:


> I think I have finally fully accepted my love of aggressive snowboards.
> 
> I spent spent the last two days riding some a couple pretty aggressive boards. If it doesn't feel stable off bigger park hits, rip some fierce carves, and just scream go FASTER then it's not my ideal ride. Love that powerful camber feel.
> 
> Anyone else there with me?


I'm with you brother. You basically described my dark and darker series perfectly, even my powder stick the Yes 420 feels like an aggressive surfboard that wants to slash the fuck out of anything that can be slashed. But yeah I'm all about hauling ass and carving and if there is a hit in my way I'll rip it a new asshole. 




I'm drunk at the moment :drink:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GDimac said:


> True, esp the Flight Attendant majority of their team riders love using it as their big mtn ride like Ben Ferg, Danny D, Mikkel Bang and Christian Haller. (Weird tho, cos in some pics/snapchats of peace park '16 that they just finished filming, shows Mikkel with clearly the shape of the FA but with base graphic of the new Custom. No idea why they do that but to portray riders wih certian models despite their preference for another?).
> 
> But I'm sure that they also get Terje's input one way or another. The fact he's still on the Burton roster despite them being known for dropping their older riders, does speak volumes as to what TT alluded to. And loll ya that Art of Carving vid is awesome, I posted that a few posts back .
> 
> And I'm planning to go to Whis next season. Can't wait. It'll be my first time. Either there or Lake Louise. Tho BC would be better as my cuz lives in Van City so it'd be easier.


Haven't been to LL but trust me, whistler is THE place to be.
It was kinda cool seeing Terje shred around whistler like that.
I know all those spots.

And Dave is still designing decks for Burton too.
He might be the only guy that's been with Burton longer, minus JG of course.
I have a couple pairs of SUPER OLD pro model Sorrells of Dave's.


TT


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

freshy said:


> I'm with you brother. You basically described my dark and darker series perfectly, even my powder stick the Yes 420 feels like an aggressive surfboard that wants to slash the fuck out of anything that can be slashed. But yeah I'm all about hauling ass and carving and if there is a hit in my way I'll rip it a new asshole.


It's a real balancing act though. I want something that charges, but I don't want something that is going to issue me a Mortal Kombat style fatality if I land 359 or 361.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

freshy said:


> Must be a grass is greener thing. Grew up in Calgary and have shredded the BC interior since 97 and less times I can count on one hand at Whistler and I still think Whistler, well Blackbomb is the best hill. For me it's the terrain and sheer size, like your legs are burning and you think you must be near the bottom but your only half way down. The killer views on a bluebird day don't hurt either.


no no no. Whistler is awesome and huge. But the quality of the snow in interior BC is waaaaaaaaay better in general. Also, cheaper and less crowded.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> Must be a grass is greener thing. Grew up in Calgary and have shredded the BC interior since 97 and less times I can count on one hand at Whistler and I still think Whistler, well Blackbomb is the best hill. For me it's the terrain and sheer size, like your legs are burning and you think you must be near the bottom but your only half way down. The killer views on a bluebird day don't hurt either.


HahahaHahaha I used to strictly ride Blackcomb, for 20 + years.
Think I went to whistler once in that time.

Whistler, is the new Blackcomb.

Peak chair & symphony bowl, that's the ticket freshy.

On a weekday, you are king of the world.

Plus if you don't know your way around whistler, you won't be able to find symphony bowl, you got a take 2 different chairs to get there.
The average newb to whistler has no chance of making it over there.
That keeps it somewhat secluded.


TT


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Whis is def bucket list stuff for me so def gonna go there as it is one of the main iconic places in snowboarding. Ive been told and read how hectic it can be, but they all say it's worth it. And either way, Interior BC is also on the list for me in the near future. I've heard Revy is freeride paradise, and steep af loll.

And a few buddies have been to Lake Louise and said it was sick also, so want to check it out as well. I don't think I can go wrong anywhere out west really, y'all got the heavenly stuff that we rarely get out here lol. This past season my bro went to Whis, my cuz local spot in Cypress and also Kimberly. Said Whis was insane, esp the Alpines. But he also said the "smaller" spots were awesome too, esp Kimberley. So can't wait, hopefully you guys get that waist deep next season too .... and at least ankle deep out here in the East loll :nerd:


----------



## Sublimaze (Jan 30, 2014)

F1EA said:


> But Ferguson isn't really a "smooth" rider... He's just... incredibly talented hahaha
> maybe as he gets older his style will develop more into a super smooth guy; but right now, I think he's pretty aggressive. And flawless too. Clean. He can ride anything... at the very top level. That is pretty amazing.


This guy is smoother than JB Smoove

https://www.facebook.com/olivier.gittler/videos/10153731732331284/


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

poopresearch said:


> It's a real balancing act though. I want something that charges, but I don't want something that is going to issue me a Mortal Kombat style fatality if I land 359 or 361.


Pffft nonsense you'll be fine.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

F1EA said:


> no no no. Whistler is awesome and huge. But the quality of the snow in interior BC is waaaaaaaaay better in general. Also, cheaper and less crowded.


I've never ridden outside of Europe and would like to try Whistler one day. I have a massive hard on for interior BC though and will ride there and Japan before I die. I think it's because Whistler sounds so similar to the huge resorts in France, most of which I've been to. As someone said - grass greener syndrome - some hick mining town with one bar, mad steeps and dry powder is about as far away from what I'm used to as it's possible to get.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Yeah those are rad.
> 
> But Ferguson isn't really a "smooth" rider... He's just... incredibly talented hahaha
> maybe as he gets older his style will develop more into a super smooth guy; but right now, I think he's pretty aggressive. And flawless too. Clean. He can ride anything... at the very top level. That is pretty amazing.


We have run into him and Gabe a few times this season. Great guys and really fun to ride around and watch them. My son was taking a few laps with them last week and they are just such strong all around riders it's really impressive to watch, you don't see that alot anymore. A couple weeks ago i ran into Ben as he was hucking the west wall off of the summit lift which is a huge cornice drop and then raging down an avy debris field like it was a groomer.... he was the second person to notice my new fullbag board lol.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Argo said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah those are rad.
> ...



No way that's awesome. That's good to hear that they are down to earth shredders and more importantly good ppl in real life. That must've been sick to ride with them, was this at MT. Bachelor? And he posted a pic of him dropping a cliff, was this the one?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BD1ynUeC_so/


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah when you see those pro level guys riding, they do other-worldly stuff..... Should be awesome to watch.

Also.. just so you know (Argo), Fullbag has been making longboards for a while. One of the very top downhill racing guys use to ride for Fullbag (Patrick Switzer), he later moved to a bigger brand (still small/indy/core) but definitely bigger than Fullbag; but he did win a lot of races on Fullbag boards, and the quality was top notch. I think Patrick was the downhill World Champion last year.

So... Mig is not in the bussiness of making toys  He knows how to make mean killing machines


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah when you see those pro level guys riding, they do other-worldly studf..... Should be awesome to watch.
> 
> Also.. just so you know (Argo), Fullbag has been making longboards for a while. One of the very top downhill racing guys use to ride for Fullbag (Patrick Switzer), he later moved to a bigger brand (still small/indy/core) but definitely bigger than Fullbag; but he did win a lot of races on Fullbag boards, and the quality was top notch. I think Patrick was the downhill World Champion last year.
> 
> So... Mig is not in the bussiness of making toys  He knows how to make mean killing machines


He won his first World Overall Championship on one of my boards. That same season, he was also the first skateboarder to win six consecutive World Cups on that same board. And that board introduced the 3d concave/wheelflares/wheelwells to the longboard world. That technology/innovation has been copied by pretty much all companies since then, starting by the one he switched to... :wink:


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

freshy said:


> Pffft nonsense you'll be fine.


Haha, I thought that too until I bought a 162 hardcore freeride board and it rode me!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

GDimac said:


> No way that's awesome. That's good to hear that they are down to earth shredders and more importantly good ppl in real life. That must've been sick to ride with them, was this at MT. Bachelor? And he posted a pic of him dropping a cliff, was this the one?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BD1ynUeC_so/


Same day. Here is a different angle. Yeah at bachelor. My son has known the "drink water" guys for a while too so we run into and get to ride around with them regularly as well as the crab grab guys.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Argo said:


> Same day. Here is a different angle. Yeah at bachelor. My son has known the "drink water" guys for a while too so we run into and get to ride around with them regularly as well as the crab grab guys.


That angle is better. Holy fuck that's big if he is landing in garbage snow!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Argo said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > No way that's awesome. That's good to hear that they are down to earth shredders and more importantly good ppl in real life. That must've been sick to ride with them, was this at MT. Bachelor? And he posted a pic of him dropping a cliff, was this the one?
> ...


Such a sick shot, did you take that? Crazy cos if you don't hit that with enough speed, those rocks look awfully painful.

And wow, Bachelor does attract a lot of pros eh? Austin Smith's home mtn too if I recall, so can def believe that the Drink Water crew is there reg. That's amazing how often you guys get to ride with pros, insane ones at that. 

Bachelor is def on my radar in the upcoming seasons, hopefully. Pow/freeride haven from what I've heard/seen. So many great spots to go and shred in North America, overwhelming but a blessing all at once :nerd:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Austin is part of the drink water crew. Him Curtis and Bryan

All of them except Bryan grew up here. We met them at hood like 6 years ago and have seen them intermittent through the years.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Argo said:


> Austin is part of the drink water crew. Him Curtis and Bryan
> 
> All of them except Bryan grew up here. We met them at hood like 6 years ago and have seen them intermittent through the years.


Ya, Austin and Bryan are the founders of the group/brand ya? Love what the brand stands for. Funny also how they mentioned in that Ultra Natural competition few yrs back, that it was crazy how well of a freerider/back country rider Bryan is considering he's from San Diego lol.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Sublimaze said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > But Ferguson isn't really a "smooth" rider... He's just... incredibly talented hahaha
> ...


Just seen your clip. I saw bits of this when it first came out, the full vid is sweet! Think I've replayed it about 5 times ... and counting lol. Oozing style man, Ben Ferg is insane smh. Future of shredding is in great hands.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sublimaze said:


> This guy is smoother than JB Smoove
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olivier.gittler/videos/10153731732331284/


Loved watching that. He is just so solid on his board and rides so so low. I love it. He's awesome whoever he is!:3tens:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> He won his first World Overall Championship on one of my boards. That same season, he was also the first skateboarder to win six consecutive World Cups on that same board. And that board introduced the 3d concave/wheelflares/wheelwells to the longboard world. That technology/innovation has been copied by pretty much all companies since then, starting by the one he switched to... :wink:


Totally true. I remember that board was the first full 3D concave...
6 consecutive it was? Damn. I knew it was a lot, but not that many.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Since this has become a stylish NW riders thread, I saw Todd Schlosser at a contest at Stevens Pass on Sunday. That dude has still got some stuff in the basement!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

poopreseb42881 said:


> Since this has become a stylish NW riders thread, I saw Todd Schlosser at a contest at Stevens Pass on Sunday. That dude has still got some stuff in the basement!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsnfDViW5Ec


That dude just came back from BaldFace lodge.
The Vst swap meet.
Fuck I wanted to go to that so bad, ride the zig zag course.

Next year for sure & every year after though, that's the plan.
Next year's, is in December. So way better snow anyway.

Terje hasn't been to one of these yet, being in December with all that pow, I'm gonna put a big push in for Terje.

Fuck, to ride along with that guy, slashing through trees, would be the coolest thing ever.

I wonder if he blazes? Haha, I smoked some of my bubbles with JL the slashed pow. That's gotta be one of the coolest things I've done.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He doesn't, he def drinks though.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Damn! That just happened!

[ame]https://vimeo.com/120116265[/ame]


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

poopresearch said:


> Damn! That just happened!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/120116265


Just? That was one of the promotional videos for the Skipjack over a year ago...


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

True, did see this last season. But it is a sick vid regardless, nuts to see him rip around the park, jibs esp with a pow oriented stick. Too much steez


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Was rocking back and forth, curling/lifting my toes as I watched this. Sick slashes. :snowboard2:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Smooth is as smooth does:










He rides pretty aggressive boards


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Smooth is as smooth does:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The man behind the Custom. Timeless style, that cab 5 is beauty


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

My fave rider all time & epitome of style and smooth imo:













Arguably my 2 fave vid parts to date.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> My fave rider all time & epitome of style and smooth imo:
> 
> https://youtu.be/rWOxyBfq6rs
> 
> ...


Yeap. #1 style. Undisputed.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

GDimac said:


> My fave rider all time & epitome of style and smooth imo:
> 
> https://youtu.be/rWOxyBfq6rs
> 
> ...


I want some new Muller footy damn it!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> I want some new Muller footy damn it!


Man, I hear that. But his movie Fruition is set to be released this fall :nerd:. He replied on snapchat, after I asked how it was coming along after seeing his snaps from Alaska. He said it's going well, so can't wait. 

Two massive films, his and Travis Rice's The Fourth Phase both set to come out this Fall, gonna be an awesome Autumn and build up to next season.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Smooth is as smooth does:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't I see it on my phone?


TT


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Why can't I see it on my phone?
> 
> 
> TT



Maybe try going to his original post of it, if you haven't tried that already? What phone do you have?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I always thought that Travis Parker (that brodeo 1080 ender) and Jussi Oksanen look really smooth in the air:


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

poopresearch said:


> Travis Parker (that brodeo 1080 ender)


Robot Food! I loved their vids so much I named myself after them. Actually met David Benedek in Germany and he was a really intelligent and nice guy. Not too shabby in smoothness himself.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Did someone say camber?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Did someone say camber?


I have a buddy who is 150 lbs and rides a 163 Landlord. He loves the thing and rides it everywhere including the park (though he admitted last time we rode that he likes his 162 Custom better in the park). The thing floats like a champ and lays some fierce carves. We'll do top to bottom switch runs, but he's a bit of a madman


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Did someone say camber?


Noice, haha, can't wait to try it:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Did someone say camber?


You'll be bringing @ least 2 from now on.
Don't know if you have another do everything-er?

Guess you need another one too, join the 3 every time club.
Haha, you get Damn good parking at cypress, in the 3 board club.


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah I traded the Charlie (with Capos) for it. So I still have 3 boards... I mean, 5 

Sort of thought about the 163 but then it would compete vs the 61 Fish and 165 D1... so I went 159 cause ppl told me 59 will float just fine for me. I tried the 59 on groomers and it was awesome. Perfect edge hold, perfect sidecut and perfect flex. i guess I'm gonna trust that all the setback and taper will let me float.

Also the LL has a very similar "spaded" tail as the NS Cobra. I really really liked that tail.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Did someone say camber?



Wow, that's one sexy looking setup. 

Would you say this a slightly beefier FA, cos I remember you mentioning that there's some similarities? Still a little curious on the comparison between the two.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The Landlord came out a year before the FA. Basically the FA is a less beefier Landlord, rather than vice versa. Landlord has more set back (50mm vs 35mm) and more taper (15mm vs 10mm) and apparently it's stiffer too.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Did someone say camber?


You'll be bringing @ least 2 from now on.
Don't know if you have another do everything-er?

Guess you need another one too, join the 3 every time club.
Haha, you get Damn good parking at cypress, in the 3 board club.


TT


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> The Landlord came out a year before the FA. Basically the FA is a less beefier Landlord, rather than vice versa. Landlord has more set back (50mm vs 35mm) and more taper (15mm vs 10mm) and apparently it's stiffer too.



I see, that was helpful. Thanks dude. Btw, those the Genesis X bindings, F1EA?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah those are Genesis X. They go on the fish, but they're on the LL until I get Now Pilots for the LL.

And yes, LL is a slightly more aggressive FA... just not really in a beefy way. 

The FA has a slighty heavier core without carbon, blunt tips and less setback/taper. So that carbon in the LL makes it more snappy and responsive/aggressive vs a bit more edge length and damp flex on the FA (also the FA is not as directional).

The LL is pretty narrow, so edge/edge is QUICK, very directional and not as damp... I rode a 1st gen FA and this yr's LL, so there may be some minor changes but not much.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I'm the same, but I've got a Funslinger for our upcoming season to hopefully make me enjoy slowing down a bit more.


I can't go slow on the Funslinger. I rip that thing as hard as possible. I have the Type 2 now as well, so hopefully I can go even faster on that (yet to try it). Fuck, I love the 'Slinger. 



poopresearch said:


> I always thought that Travis Parker (that brodeo 1080 ender) and Jussi Oksanen look really smooth in the air:


What ever happened to Travis Parker? He was one of my favorite riders, along with Peter Line, when I was just starting out snowboarding in the 90s. He was always a clown, which I loved.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> What ever happened to Travis Parker? He was one of my favorite riders, along with Peter Line, when I was just starting out snowboarding in the 90s. He was always a clown, which I loved.


Safety First: Hump Day Reconnects with Travis Parker


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> Safety First: Hump Day Reconnects with Travis Parker


Damn, dude. Thanks for that. Good read, and a lot of reminiscing for me. 

I appreciate it. 


Kinda sad that he doesn't seem super happy right now. His snowboarding and fun-loving attitude inspired me when I was just starting out. I was 12.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Kinda sad that he doesn't seem super happy right now. His snowboarding and fun-loving attitude inspired me when I was just starting out. I was 12.


It's hard to say if he is happy, but I felt sad too when I first read it. It's like you want to imagine his life was and is the fun party you see in the videos. On the other hand, it sounds like he is wrestling with figuring out to how to be happy. 

I don't imagine many pro athletes are very happy because I don't think you reach that level of proficiency without obsession. I recently read an interview of Damien Sanders and he makes his living doing some kind of big party (raves?) promotion. Sounds cool on paper, but I gotta imagine it's weird being the 50 something year old guy organizing raves for millennials. It might be crazy, but I think Travis Parker might have a better shot at actually being happy as in fulfilled.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Success came and left early, and now he is fighting his premature midlife crisis made worse by alcohol and mental illness. But he sounds like he is facing his demons and acknowledging them. I have a feeling he will pull through.

I hope there is a Robot Food reunion video or something!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

The style guru showing how it's done. Woww, the tweakage is real 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFhb-rxGiZO/


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Another equally stylish but very different take on the method.

http://giphy.com/gifs/jamie-lynn-lib-tech-holy-bowly-l0K4eMYvKd8bBbfUs


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> Another equally stylish but very different take on the method.
> 
> http://giphy.com/gifs/jamie-lynn-lib-tech-holy-bowly-l0K4eMYvKd8bBbfUs


Truee. The Jamie Lynn method has grown on me. From my understanding, the 2 main iconic ones are the Terje style methods and the Jamie Lynn style that most base their methods on, and just add each's own flavour to it. 

Nico is a Terje disciple in this respect, and imo, taken that method to the next level. Still my fave method all time. Ben Fergs isnt too far behind (imo of course). Both tweak it to the moon lol


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Funny story, I was on the lift this spring with my main riding buddy who is a bit younger (I'm 38 and he's 31). I'm am Jamie Lynn guy and he is a Terje guy. He got into snowboard a bit after Jamie Lynn's prime and was asking me about what it was that I loved so much about Jamie Lynn. 

Turns out we were riding the lift with Todd Schlosser and he chimed in that he felt that Jamie Lynn brought style to snowboarding. I agree. No denying that Terje also had/has style, but I remember Jamie Lynn's TB2 part blew my mind. It looked like he whole different sport with how he did airs.


----------



## boogman (May 18, 2016)

I like a mix of stiff torsionally but softer for easier ollies and butters.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Another off-season treat. Love the Shredbots series & crew, super stylish. This vid is one of their sub-crew's ripping at Superpark just a wk or so ago at Mammoth, on monster features. Notice Nik Baden rippin' on a Fish loll. Personally not into the corking that much (tho it is to be respected) mainly love things like that double Japan by Kyle Mack (green DC board). Beauty.

https://youtu.be/de8MaaoRG-0


Bonus Shredbots vid that I really like also. Mark Mcmorris, Darcy Sharpe and Sebbe De Buck just rippin' with awesome style at Bear ... man, I miss shredding so much loll :crying:.

https://youtu.be/6uIADaC2WBY


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

poopresearch said:


> I think I have finally fully accepted my love of aggressive snowboards.
> 
> I spent spent the last two days riding some a couple pretty aggressive boards. If it doesn't feel stable off bigger park hits, rip some fierce carves, and just scream go FASTER then it's not my ideal ride. Love that powerful camber feel.
> 
> Anyone else there with me?


Absolutely.

I have no interest in anything but full camber boards.

I currently ride a Burton juice Wagon, but sort of wish I'd gone for a Custom/Custom X.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

pescadero said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I have no interest in anything but full camber boards.
> 
> I currently ride a Burton juice Wagon, but sort of wish I'd gone for a Custom/Custom X.


What don't you like about the Juice Wagon?


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

Phedder said:


> What don't you like about the Juice Wagon?



I actually really like the Juice Wagon, it's a great board... but there have been one or two occasions at high speeds where I wished it were a bit stiffer.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

GDimac said:


> Another off-season treat. Love the Shredbots series & crew, super stylish. This vid is one of their sub-crew's ripping at Superpark just a wk or so ago at Mammoth, on monster features. Notice Nik Baden rippin' on a Fish loll. Personally not into the corking that much (tho it is to be respected) mainly love things like that double Japan by Kyle Mack (green DC board). Beauty.
> 
> https://youtu.be/de8MaaoRG-0
> 
> ...


Man, he is going to town on that Fish. It kind of makes we want one until you see how hard he is working for it during that slam section at the end!:surprise:

Really like that Bear edit too. Looks like they are having fun. Love park laps in the spring with friends.



pescadero said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I have no interest in anything but full camber boards.
> 
> I currently ride a Burton juice Wagon, but sort of wish I'd gone for a Custom/Custom X.


Full camber is great. I will say I appreciate some of the camber-lite profiles* out there when it comes to spins off side hits and park hits as well as riding powder. They are really getting good at keeping most of the good stuff about camber (power, carving, predictability, stability, edge hold) and diminishing the bad stuff like submarining in powder and being very catchy at the tips. 

* low profile cambers, RCR profiles, flat top camber between the bindings, etc


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

poopresearch said:


> Full camber is great. I will say I appreciate some of the camber-lite profiles* out there when it comes to spins off side hits and park hits as well as riding powder. They are really getting good at keeping most of the good stuff about camber (power, carving, predictability, stability, edge hold) and diminishing the bad stuff like submarining in powder and being very catchy at the tips.


I think for me it comes down to a couple things - 

1) I spent YEARS getting good at riding a camber board (this winter will be 30 years since I started snowboarding) and so don't notice a lot of the "bad stuff". 

2) I don't do anything freestyle... no park, no spins, no butters, etc. If I'm in the air - it's a straight launch off a cliff/drop off. 

Basically, for what/how I ride and considering my technique - there just isn't much benefit to the "benefits" of the myriad of new profiles for me.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

pescadero said:


> Basically, for what/how I ride and considering my technique - there just isn't much benefit to the "benefits" of the myriad of new profiles for me.


You don't ride powder much, do you?


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> You don't ride powder much, do you?


I seldom ride DEEP powder.

Up to about 16" deep, I've never had any problem riding on a standard full camber deck. Just shift the bindings back a little and hit the steeps.

Above that (which is really uncommon) - I'll either rent a swallowtail powder board (out west), or pull out my old (full camber) Floater 167.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

pescadero said:


> ... Just shift the bindings back a little and hit the steeps.





pescadero said:


> ... there just isn't much benefit to the "benefits" of the myriad of new profiles for me.


There you go... the benefit is _not_ having to shift bindings and _not_ having to lean back on non-steeps.

Me likes aggressive camber-between-feet boards with a _good_ amount of rocker in the nose. Best of two worlds. Fast, stable, predictable and "carvy" on groomers, easy float in pow with one and the same stance all the time.


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

neni said:


> There you go... the benefit of not having to shift bindings and not having to lean back on non-steeps.


Ummm...

I said "not much benefit". I didn't say "no benefit".Everything in life comes down to a cost-benefit analysis... and the ebenfits don't come close to the costs.

The costs are pretty uncomparable - 30 seconds of time to shift bindings vs. hundreds of dollars to buy another board and having to haul it around... all for a day or two of riding every couple years.

I'm just not a "quiver" type dude.

I rode a Burton Air 6.1 from 1992 until 1998.

I rode a Burton Floater 167 from 1998 until 2014.

I currently ride a Burton Juice Wagon, and it'll certainly be my main board for another 4-5 years.



neni said:


> Me likes aggressive camber-between-feet boards with a _good_ amount of rocker in the nose. Best of two worlds. Fast, stable, predictable and "carvy" on groomers, easy float in pow with one and the same stance all the time.


Every non full camber board I've ridden feels like a pig in terms of turn initiation. As soon as I weight an edge - I want the board on edge. 

The "tip catching"/edge catching that most folks hate about full camber is a feature I LIKE. As soon as you get any weight over the edge - it's grabbing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

pescadero said:


> Ummm...
> 
> I said "not much benefit". I didn't say "no benefit".Everything in life comes down to a cost-benefit analysis... and the ebenfits don't come close to the costs.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I'm actually no quiver type as well, that's exactly the reason why I said goodbye to full camber. Yes, I do have several boards in the shed cos I experimented with different profiles n sizes, but ended up with the one perfect board I ride every day in all conditions which happes to be a RCR. I want my board to be great on groomers as well as in the steep n deep, but without having to tweak with bindings. 

Catchiness was no argument for me as well; I've ridden full camber too many years. But I ride pow/BC pretty often, that's why the + of float was an eminent benefit. My last camber board was a 157 Palmer Liberty Carbon, and it sucks in pow compared to the 152 Jones Flagship I now ride, Dunno which boards you've tried, but I don't recognize any drawback of the Jones compared to the Palmer on groomers. 

BTW: Hubby went from a Custom X to a Jones Carbon Flagship, and even tho he kept the CX, he never took it out again since he got the Flag, not even for pure groomer days. That thing carves hard and is very fast... maybe take a ride on one one day, it may not feel like a pig to you as well.

To each their own. I just wanted to mention that also among the hybrids there are models which are suitable for aggressive riding .


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

neni said:


> BTW: Hubby went from a Custom X to a Jones Carbon Flagship, and even tho he kept the CX, he never took it out again since he got the Flag, not even for pure groomer days. That thing carves hard and is very fast... maybe take a ride on one one day, it may not feel like a pig to you as well.
> 
> To each their own. I just wanted to mention that also among the hybrids there are models which are suitable for aggressive riding .


I'm sure there are some of the hybrid type boards I'd like - but part of my issue is it's largely impossible to demo boards here in Michigan.

As far as hybrid profiles I've ridden a few RCR type boards (Marhar Mustache Ride, Rossignol One, Salomon Time Machine) and they all felt noticeably slower initiating turns than full camber decks.

I've ridden a number of CRC/flat/reverse camber profiles and they all felt universally horrible.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

pescadero said:


> I've ridden a number of CRC/flat/reverse camber profiles and they all felt universally horrible.


Haha, agree! I tried several of these types, from soft womens rocker to pretty aggressive men's CRC and disliked all of them. Just not my cup of tea. I'm sure they have their place for some riders and types of terrain, tho.

What I learned the last years trying many different shapes n sizes and riding different terrain and snowtypes: you never know until you _know_. Once I thought my Carbon Liberty was the shit untol I tmfirst put a feet on a 158 Flagship. Wow, what a difference! Then I thought I'll never ride boards smaller than 155 and will always stick with men's boards cos all the girls stuff is soft wishy washy. Untill I tried a real small but real stiff custom made board. Wow! What an eye opener again . Meanwhile I ride a small 152 girls board which still suits my aggressive riding style and gives me sooooo much more power over the edge... I just had to find that one sweet deck and everything I formerly thought was turned upside down and I love to be proven false in that way .


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

pescadero said:


> I seldom ride DEEP powder.
> 
> Up to about 16" deep, I've never had any problem riding on a standard full camber deck. Just shift the bindings back a little and hit the steeps.


Shifting the bindings back does not really make the board float, it just pushes the tail down and the nose up, making the board plow the snow and meaning that you are constantly braking.
It might help a little if there are no other options but in real powder the benefits are minimal and the costs/trade-offs considerable.
It really is a crutch. 



pescadero said:


> Every non full camber board I've ridden feels like a pig in terms of turn initiation. As soon as I weight an edge - I want the board on edge.
> 
> The "tip catching"/edge catching that most folks hate about full camber is a feature I LIKE. As soon as you get any weight over the edge - it's grabbing.


Sounds like you need to work on your technique to get the board on its edge...


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> Shifting the bindings back does not really make the board float, it just pushes the tail down and the nose up, making the board plow the snow and meaning that you are constantly braking.


Speed creates float - shifting your bindings back just slightly redistributes weight to keep the nose up when getting going.

Lets not pretend like only hybrid camber boards can float out in powder. Old school non-shaped skis will float out in powder.




SGboarder said:


> It might help a little if there are no other options but in real powder the benefits are minimal and the costs/trade-offs considerable.
> It really is a crutch.


So the folks who ride old school straight skis in powder by keeping their weight back are using a crutch, but folks using new shaped skis that float out easier aren't?





SGboarder said:


> Sounds like you need to work on your technique to get the board on its edge...












While my technique could certainly use work - there is something I learned long ago as an engineer.

Everything is a tradeoff.

If you reduce the odds of edge catch - you've done so by requiring the board be tipped to a higher angle before edge engagement. It's just basic physics.

There is no free lunch.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Shifting the bindings back does not really make the board float, it just pushes the tail down and the nose up, making the board plow the snow and meaning that you are constantly braking.


... and this is the point which makes me wonder why so called powder boards seem to be so popular, cos they do the same thing (short tail or swallow tail; tail sinks, board pushes pow rather than floating +/- parallel). 
I have no experience with real pow boards, so I cannot say of that plowing vs running in parallel is a recognizable effec :dunno:


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

neni said:


> ... and this is the point which makes me wonder why so called powder boards seem to be so popular, cos they do the same thing (short tail or swallow tail; tail sinks, board pushes pow rather than floating +/- parallel).
> I have no experience with real pow boards, so I cannot say of that plowing vs running in parallel is a recognizable effec :dunno:


All boards plow and all boards will run parallel.

It's analogous to a speedboat getting up "on plane"

What wider and more rockered boards do is go from plowing to parallel at a lower speed.

A more rockered nose and/or swallowtail help the nose float out a bit easier and make getting parallel a little easier.

A more rockered nose will lift the front making digging the nose in powder (especially on less steep slopes) less likely.

A swallowtail will keep the tail down relative to the nose and do the same thing.

...but geometry is about ease/difficulty of getting parallel, any geometry will get there with enough speed.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

*The Fergs back at it again @ Baldface/Ben Ferg in Austria*

Forgot to share this awsm vid. Ben Ferg, his bros & mentor from MT. Bachelor ripping in pow heaven that is Baldface. First time I seen him not ride the FA in deep stuff. Rockin' it in the new Gatekeeper, it appears.

For all the mt. Bachelor dudes in here, is that coach well known in those parts?

https://youtu.be/IDw-h8vJDnA

And a great short edit (and headphones ad lol) of Ben Ferg styling out in Austria. Enjoy.

https://youtu.be/G0cABiHrSts


----------

